# 14 month old WGWL male



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm curious as to opinions on this guy. I'm going to withhold my own for now 

14 month old West German working line male. Not much conditioning ...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont critique, but i know a handsome boy, when i see one


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! He is our newest addition.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are some head shots:


























AT certain angles, I like his head very much. Other angles, he looks a tad too ... thinking of a word ... angular? Snouty?

Here is his pedigree:

Asko vom Haus der Greene - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

His head could be a bit more masculine (but then, so could mine).
He's nice looking, nice lines, not too straight not too curvy.
I'd be glad to take him off your hands.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> His head could be a bit more masculine (but then, so could mine).
> He's nice looking, nice lines, not too straight not too curvy.
> I'd be glad to take him off your hands.


 
:rofl:

Beautiful dog!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good looking male, nothing extreme just nice. He looks like a dog of character and that makes the structure look better.
I love him.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Since he's 14 months, remember that he's probably still growing into his head--I find that my male dogs' heads are still maturing until they're 3 or 4.

Very handsome fella.  Nice pedigree, too!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I agree he is a good "in between" dog. Not quite a round back, but not overly flat, too. When he first came here, I would swear he had no neck, but he was also over weight. Now that he is slimming down, his neck is looking nicer and nicer. 



BlackthornGSD said:


> Since he's 14 months, remember that he's probably still growing into his head--I find that my male dogs' heads are still maturing until they're 3 or 4.
> 
> Very handsome fella.  Nice pedigree, too!


Thank you! I have some people that think I am crazy if I say this, but it seems to me this is true. I have photos of a friends showline male who had a more angular head at 20 months and then a photo at 36 months and his head is much more broad. My hope is that this guy will do the same thing. I guess every dog is different, but I hope this holds true for Asko. It makes me feel better to hear someone else say this LOL


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a HUNK! :wub:


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I like his topline
His front looks very straight in that picture and i also think he has moderate rear angulation, for me he could have more.
If he looks snouty, maybe he needs more stop?


----------

